# Sheila MacRae Passed At the Age of 92 (Alice of the Honeymooners)



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2014)

Sheila MacRae, who played Ralph Kramden's wife in the Honeymooner's sitcom, has passed at the age of 92.  I use to love watching that show, and got a kick out of all the characters...http://www.syracuse.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2014/03/former_honeywooners_actress_sh.html


----------



## That Guy (Mar 9, 2014)

When I first heard the news I was confused thinking of the original Alice, Audrey Meadows.  Sheila MacRae was great, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2014)

You're right, I liked Audrey Meadows much better.  I was asking my husband if he wasn't sure that it was Trixie the neighbor that died.  Thanks for clearing that up TG.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 9, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're right, I liked Audrey Meadows much better.  I was asking my husband if he wasn't sure that it was Trixie the neighbor that died.  Thanks for clearing that up TG.



Went through the same thought process.  No husband for me, thanks . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2014)

Silly boy!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

Same here - much preferred Audrey Meadows in the "Alice" role. By the time the series had reached Sheila MacRea I think it was already going downhill. Still - RIP.


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Same here - much preferred Audrey Meadows in the "Alice" role. By the time the series had reached Sheila MacRea I think it was already going downhill. Still - RIP.



All I recall was Audrey Meadows:


----------

